# H3 Military



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Someone bought one?

impressions?!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I can do Sean Connery


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Iloper,they are good watches.I do not have one,but have had similar watches,a very good buy


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

the design isn't that good...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who say's it is'nt ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think the design is spot on,rugged,basic,and functional.What more do you need in a Mil type watch?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Better than those Portuguese watches,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I,ve admired the H3 range for a while. Are they as tough as G-Shocks?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They look nicer than G-shocks in my humble opinion.I would gladly wear and endorse one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll take another look.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Suit you Stan


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have one. I got a somewhat battered example from Foggy. It has the tritium vials in the inner bezel and a plastic/resin outer rotating bezel. The vials still glow - but probably not as brightly as they did.

To restore the watch I bought a new movement from a big watchmaker/jewellers supplier in Bradford, I had a set of hands which fitted (from an old Zeon I pulled apart







). They glow quite brightly when charged from a light source but the worst thing is that they're gold











































The crystal is from the Zeon because I broke the one that came with the watch







Anyway it works ok and I think I've managed to make a reasonable watch. I hardly ever wear it though (it's quartz!!!). They are big watches - 45mm in diameter (including the screw down crown) and the same from lug to lug. The lug width is 22mm, being quartz they are quite slim (11mm).

Here's a pretty poor picture of mine - all I can be bothered coming up with at 10.15pm


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll have another go!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Iloper,

I have one of these built to the same spec. but much better looking IMO. All so avalible with the composit case as on the H3.

MIKE.

Picture from JoT's earlier thread


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Iloper,
> 
> I have one of these built to the same spec. but much better looking IMO. All so avalible with the composit case as on the H3.
> 
> MIKE.


 very nice watch.

better looking...for sure.

What do you think Roy?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Better than those Portuguese watches,












diferent...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think the Marathon is great,but so are the H3







Different but the same.I would buy a H3,and am considering one at the moment


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I think the Marathon is great,but so are the H3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Marathon has a clean design,better IMO.

the big question is:What are you not considering?!!









which ones do you have in mind?

thid one is the nicest,but they are all quartz...










do people in this forum buy quartz?!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iloper,

Yes, I have some quartz watches.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Iloper,
> 
> Yes, I have some quartz watches.


 Yesss!!

i thought i was the only one....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I also have quartz watches one of them is an Omega SMP









I like all the H3 range,but it comes down to what I can afford,and I have other watches I want too


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I like all the H3 range,but it comes down to what I can afford,and I have other watches I want too


 which ones do you have in mind?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would wear any one of them,I do like the composite case dive model


----------

